# Storage



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I built a new house and wasn't able to work in a good plan for parking the Outback. Short of getting a smaller unit, which hasn't been ruled out, the only solution I can fine is pouring a pad at the end of my drainfield to park on. Problem is the elevation where the axles will be is probably a good 10 to 12" higher than where the jack will be. I'm concerned about the clearance when backing in and also the fact that the jack will probably have to be blocked since they won't extend that far. Anyone else ran into this. More fill in the jack area is not an option because it's next to the concrete which would cause rainfall to pool on it. Offsite storage is not really an option.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I built a new house and wasn't able to work in a good plan for parking the Outback. Short of getting a smaller unit, which hasn't been ruled out, the only solution I can fine is pouring a pad at the end of my drainfield to park on. Problem is the elevation where the axles will be is probably a good 10 to 12" higher than where the jack will be. I'm concerned about the clearance when backing in and also the fact that the jack will probably have to be blocked since they won't extend that far. Anyone else ran into this. More fill in the jack area is not an option because it's next to the concrete which would cause rainfall to pool on it. Offsite storage is not really an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How 'bout removing fill in the back (instead of adding at the front) and building a good looking retaining wall (stone? timber?)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I built a new house and wasn't able to work in a good plan for parking the Outback. Short of getting a smaller unit, which hasn't been ruled out, the only solution I can fine is pouring a pad at the end of my drainfield to park on. Problem is the elevation where the axles will be is probably a good 10 to 12" higher than where the jack will be.Â I'm concerned about the clearance when backing in and also the fact that the jack will probably have to be blocked since they won't extend that far. Anyone else ran into this. More fill in the jack area is not an option because it's next to the concrete which would cause rainfall to pool on it. Offsite storage is not really an option.
> ...


I thought about trying to slip that past them but county regs don't allow it. I live in a coastal area and the toe of the slope of the fill has to extend 5 feet from the end of the drain lines which puts me 12 feet from my property line.







Bottom line can't take out the fill but nothing says I can't park right up to the end of the lines. Thanks though.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Problem is the elevation where the axles will be is probably a good 10 to 12" higher than where the jack will be. I'm concerned about the clearance when backing in and also the fact that the jack will probably have to be blocked
> 
> not an option because it's next to the concrete which would cause rainfall to pool on it. Offsite
> [snapback]70253[/snapback]​


Do you already have concrete where the axles (high spot) would be? If not, could you drag the high spot down some? Any chance of installing a french drain where the water won't stand? If you have a pic you could post, it would help.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If your pouring a pad to park the camper on
Can't you extend the pad to the jack area and taper it away from the wall
So the rain will run off awayfrom that section.
Just a thought

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

No problem. I just have two level pads under the wheels.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!! Scott
I'm glad I'm the opposite
I have to add boards to the wheel for clearance









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Wow!!!!!!!! Scott
> I'm glad I'm the opposite
> I have to add boards to the wheel for clearance
> 
> ...


Why do you think the first thing I bought was an electric tongue jack?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The problem with a gradual slope is flooding my parking area. It's higher ground pretty much around where I need to park her. I've been working on the french drain idea and I think that will help. I went out tonight with my laser level and it's not as bad as I thought. I think I'll be using 8X8 pilings on their side to hold back the fill and stop it 1 1/2 feet short of the drain lines. I think that will leave enough fill on the slope and if I can get some winter rye started to help hold back the sand it may work. I'm still thinking shorter camper though. It would solve a lot of the issues. My son has pretty much gotten over the whole camping thing so it's looking like a race or two with DW and shorter excursions with DW and daughter. Anyone interested in a well kept 28BHS?







Reading about you guys with your acres of land makes a beach dweller envious. But then again I do live at the beach.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> No problem. I just have two level pads under the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering what is in front of your trailer. If the ground ever shook, that front block might shift and the whole Outback would come racing down that hill (after it ripped the tongue off)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > No problem.Â I just have two level pads under the wheels.
> ...


Not too many quakes in Jersey. I store mine on a similar piece of ground next to my drive way and with the wheels chocked it will not go anywhere. I made pads for the wheel location so they are level side to side. then I just raise the tongue until the trailer is actually a bit tongue high to force drainage to the rear. This requires that I raise the tongue in stages but I feel it is secure. My wheel pads are a good (or bad I guess) 16" above the tongue location.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I made pads for the wheel location so they are level side to side. then I just raise the tongue until theÂ trailer is actually a bit tongue high to force drainage to the rear. This requires that I raise the tongue in stages but I feel it is secure. My wheel pads are a good (or bad I guess) 16" above the tongue location.
> [snapback]70393[/snapback]​


I do the same - raise in stages - by using the jackstands. My tongue pad is about 30 inches below the wheels. I chock each wheel and have a scissor chock between a set of wheels - it isn't going anywhere. The only precarious time is when I hook up. It's a pain to hook up and unhook - but well worth it. It takes me less than a half hour to get everything set.

The town finally relented and this spring I'll be renting a backhoe and leveling the whole area down to a few inches above street level. I'll build retaining walls and put down a full cement pad. Coming home will be like heaven - just back her in and drop her.

Scott

P.S. And the last quake I remember in Jersey was when my father stepped on one of my Lincoln Logs at three in the morning.







Had to be over 45 years ago.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My tongue pad is about 30 inches below the wheels. I chock each wheel and have a scissor chock between a set of wheels - it isn't going anywhere. The only precarious time is when I hook up. It's a pain to hook up and unhook - but well worth it. It takes me less than a half hour to get everything set.

The town finally relented and this spring I'll be renting a backhoe and leveling the whole area down to a few inches above street level. I'll build retaining walls and put down a full cement pad. Coming home will be like heaven - just back her in and drop her.

Man you are the MAN!!
30"" below the wheels pad WOW!!!
Just think that will be a big MOD for the spring









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Based on what I've seen my situation shouldn't be a problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The end result not as bad as I feared. I trying to figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> The end result not as bad as I feared. I trying to figure out how to post a picture.
> [snapback]71094[/snapback]​


Go ahead, rub it in. Level storage AND the beach







I may have acreage ---- but neither level storage nor (swimmable) water! Glad you got it solved.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I spend the whole winter waiting to go to the beach. becareful what you wish for and make sure you can live with a smaller rig. Once you go big it is hard to go small.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

nascar, sounds like you may have it figured out . Hope you can keep the "big Rig" and solve the parking issue. I used to live near the Outer BANKS AREA (SOUTHEASTERN VA) and know how great that beach area is. Good luck.

sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> nascar, sounds like you may have it figured out . Hope you can keep the "big Rig" and solve the parking issue. I used to live near the Outer BANKS AREA (SOUTHEASTERN VA) and know how great that beach area is. Good luck.
> 
> sunny sunny
> 
> ...


Yeah but the trouble is I can't tell you when the last time I fished or went to the beach. When you live here you never have time.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

That seems to be the case wherever we are. I am in the great state of Montana and retired (sort of ) and still don't find the time to do all I want. I guess we just have to MAKE time.









Dallas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> The town finally relented and this spring I'll be renting a backhoe and leveling the whole area down to a few inches above street level. I'll build retaining walls and put down a full cement pad. Coming home will be like heaven - just back her in and drop her.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]70401[/snapback]​


...backhoes, concrete and retaining walls! That's getting up there as a "mod".


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Do like I am going to do....for $20 a MONTH pay to park at the campground. Yes that's right ..a month. You get power and water. They have a dump site ,pool, pond and gameroom,and it's gated. The requirement? No drinking allowed out of your camper. A guy at work told me about this place,his brother is tied in somehow. He made a good point..he says even if you don't use the place where can you store your RV for 20 a month? Going next week to check it out...this weekend is the RV show...


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> Do like I am going to do....for $20 a MONTH pay to park at the campground. Yes that's right ..a month. You get power and water. They have a dump site ,pool, pond and gameroom,and it's gated. The requirement? No drinking allowed out of your camper. A guy at work told me about this place,his brother is tied in somehow. He made a good point..he says even if you don't use the place where can you store your RV for 20 a month? Going next week to check it out...this weekend is the RV show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it's 55 a month in a mudhole with campers and boats parked in all different directions. I wouldn't sleep a wink worried about getting backed into.







Sounds like you've got the deal though.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> Do like I am going to do....for $20 a MONTH pay to park at the campground. Yes that's right ..a month. You get power and water. [snapback]71449[/snapback]​


Hmmm, I wonder how long it would take me to retrieve it for a weekend out?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Let's see if the picture works. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1136684306.jpg


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Let's try again.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks Good!

Did you just move to the OBX??. I thought you lived in SC.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Looks Good!
> 
> Did you just move to the OBX??. I thought you lived in SC.
> [snapback]71567[/snapback]​


 Thanks. It weren't as bad as I feared. It doesn't look level in the picture but it's only down about a 1/2" on the driver's side. I've lived out here for 31 years. 25 on Ocracoke and 6 at Hatteras. My favorite race track is in SC though.


----------

